# [...great news!]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So today I managed to find male&female Siamese mice in the uk. They will be ready for me in 10 days! I will get myself one of each! Can't wait! Oh how exciting! I had to share my excitement with someone haha <3


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats! I was very excited about getting 2 new mice but of course I came home with four! 1 light yellow and white boy. 1 dark ginger and white girl. 1 broken tan boy (his tummy is white with a bit of yellow outlines) and a wild looking girl with a black stripe around her  turns out I have them expecting bubbas  not quite sure if one was pregnant from when we got her (very early stage) I think that would be case. And them i have my pointer Siamese who I don't know it was either the yellow and white boy or a chocolate boy. Who knows I don't really care im happy either way with both


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I am tempted to get more but I don't want to experiment too much. I need time to process what I learn about one thing at a time. Genetics is such a difficult subject. I have all black pied mice and one tri-color female so far. I think one of my bubbas in a new litter is satin black pied. But that's all I got so far! I am looking forward to the siamese joining the family!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

most breeders get a trio of mice 2 girls and one boy as the girls dont like living on their own .... when the girls are not with the boy they will be happier if they have a friend ... and I always breed 2 at a time as they help each other with the new litters


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I always have 2/3 females together for a while till they begin to come into oestrous at the same time. Then I get the male in when I clean the tank so there's no smells around and they can start the scent-marking as a harem  (I call them harems, one male with so many females reminds me of the polygamous sultans in history!) Is there a term for one male living with 2-3 females?

I also remove the male when my females show signs of pregnancy!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol man mouse whore


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Mouse Gigolo :lol:


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

About being patient im very patient *rolls eyes*


----------

